

A Visit to the R&D Dept of the New York Times - keltecp11
http://www.headshift.com/blog/2009/03/a-visit-to-the-rd-deparmtent-o.php

======
bkudria
This is the same exact coverage of the R&D lab we hear about every time - the
large collection of gadgets (look at us! we can spend money!), the living room
of the "future" (if you can build it, so can others. Yet, no one does...hmmm),
and the interactive newspaper stand (I've no words...).

I'm generally disappointed with with the NYT R&D lab. Shifd was kinda cool,
but, it's nothing groundbreaking. It seems to me all the real innovation is
coming out of the nytimes.com dev. team, while the R&D Department shows off
it's gadgets.

(Disclaimer: I worked for the NYT for a summer. I got this same exact tour of
the R&D floor. They are high up, the view out the windows was the best part.)

------
jerryji
No in depth coverage of the actual R&D that someone like me expected to read
and learn from, more like a sales pitch from the BizDev department.

------
keltecp11
Video: [http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/05/the-new-york-times-
envision...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/05/the-new-york-times-envisions-
version-20-of-the-newspaper/)

